# Editing concert/night event photos?



## shootemup (Mar 8, 2011)

I recently shot a music festival for a site (using a Canon 1000D), and was wanting some help editing the photos? 
The photos in this portfolio are the kind of effect I'm going for:
Jim Beam Homegrown 2011 | Brady Dyer Photography - Wellington Wedding & Commercial Photographer
But I've got no idea whatsoever on where to start? If anyone would be able to give me a walk-through on how to obtain these effects that'd be great


----------



## gsgary (Mar 9, 2011)

Thats just the lighting he was shooting in that gave them that effect


----------



## e.rose (Mar 9, 2011)

^^^Pretty much.


----------



## FattyMcJ (Mar 9, 2011)

shootemup said:


> I recently shot a music festival for a site (using a Canon 1000D), and was wanting some help editing the photos?
> The photos in this portfolio are the kind of effect I'm going for:
> Jim Beam Homegrown 2011 | Brady Dyer Photography - Wellington Wedding & Commercial Photographer
> But I've got no idea whatsoever on where to start? If anyone would be able to give me a walk-through on how to obtain these effects that'd be great


 


gsgary said:


> Thats just the lighting he was shooting in that gave them that effect



+1 and I'll add that most are heavy on the contrast/clarity sliders.  Some also look to have a bit of a "retro" filter applied, a bit de-saturated.  Nothing too difficult to replicate in Lightroom.


----------



## BradyDyerPhotography (Oct 11, 2012)

These are my photos so thought I'd tell you straight up. A lot of event photography for festivals and concerts is about being patient and often in the right place at the right time. All the lights flashing around the stage are your main source of light, so position yourself in a place where you know you're going to get nice flare, and the subject is between you and the light. Look for shadows being cast on walls to get an idea of where you should be.

There isn't much editing done to the photos in post, bit of contrast and vibrancy, and a bit of adjustments to curves to produce a slightly cross-processed look.

Have a look through the rest of my event portfolios here, there's even the 2012 Homegrown one here too.


----------



## terri (Oct 11, 2012)

BradyDyerPhotography said:


> These are my photos so thought I'd tell you straight up. A lot of event photography for festivals and concerts is about being patient and often in the right place at the right time. All the lights flashing around the stage are your main source of light, so position yourself in a place where you know you're going to get nice flare, and the subject is between you and the light. Look for shadows being cast on walls to get an idea of where you should be.
> 
> There isn't much editing done to the photos in post, bit of contrast and vibrancy, and a bit of adjustments to curves to produce a slightly cross-processed look.
> 
> Have a look through the rest of my event portfolios here, there's even the 2012 Homegrown one here too.


Hi Brady - Your posts have been moderated (kept hidden) because of the embedded links you are using.  I've opened this one up, but you might want to watch out how you post.   In addition - if you were also the OP, I'm not sure why you went from your first user name to this one.    Stick with one or the other, but beware having multiple user names or overly promoting your business.    A simple link to your site, like you have here, is okay.
Thanks!


----------



## BradyDyerPhotography (Feb 28, 2014)

terri said:


> Hi Brady - Your posts have been moderated (kept hidden) because of the embedded links you are using.  I've opened this one up, but you might want to watch out how you post.   In addition - if you were also the OP, I'm not sure why you went from your first user name to this one.    Stick with one or the other, but beware having multiple user names or overly promoting your business.    A simple link to your site, like you have here, is okay.
> Thanks!



Not sure what you mean by OP? I took these photos the user is asking about so provided an answer and a link to the next years photos with similar editing to answer his question. Not sure what you mean by multiple usernames or embedding links to promote my business? The original user linked to my website, the same way I linked to it again with more photos.


----------



## KmH (Feb 28, 2014)

OP = Original Poster [op]


----------

